

Startup Thinking - karjaluoto
http://www.speakhuman.com/ch03_Startup_Thinking

======
karjaluoto
For most of you here, this will likely be pretty old-hat; nevertheless,
there's likely something useful there. Alternately, you can share it with your
"non-startup" friends. ;-)

